
Lenovo prevents price comparing - collinmanderson
https://andrewtobias.com/best-price-guarantees/
======
collinmanderson
> Companies have found a way to keep consumers from price comparing. Lenovo
> (largest PC seller) makes the SAME model for Best Buy, Costco, Wal-Mart,
> etc., but gives them each a slightly different model number. Lenovo also
> sells the same unit on its own website with a slightly different model
> number. The one character difference in model numbers is probably a code
> indicating which store is selling it. So, not only can’t you price compare,
> but you can’t get a refund from your credit card company for the difference
> even if you have ‘price match’ on your credit card.

------
noahmbarr
A page out of the matresss book....

Some reason my head immediately went to blame the manufacturers.

Who's to say this isn't equally motivated by the retailers?

